# NGK TR55 question



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

What would be the correct gap for the NGK TR55 plugs? :confused


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I gapped mine at .050"


----------



## 05_BLK_M6 (Sep 13, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:agree, unless you're runnin' the bottle.....


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

05GOAT? What is it that you have done to those hood vents that looks so different?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> 05GOAT? What is it that you have done to those hood vents that looks so different?


They are fuel rail covers, he had some sweet custom covers done. Do a search on it and you will find some pics, lots of cool covers.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Livevil I had the hood scoops removed and painted black to match my black autocross grilles. The fuel rail covers I had painted black and then flames painted inside where the GTO is. Here is a website with some picks of my car.Mike's GTO


----------

